# Wrestlemania 30, hosted by Hulk Hogan



## bluewaveschool (Apr 7, 2014)

That's right, Hulk Hogan is back in the WWE and he hosted WM 30 last night.  He opened the show by botching his lines and completely forgetting where he was.  He kept saying Silverdome (where he slammed Andre) instead of Superdome, where they were.  Stone Cold Steve Austin then comes out and makes fun of him and does catch phrase and all that.  Then the Rock comes out and does his thing and makes fun of Hogan.  Hogan calls people 'Brotha' and asks "What ya gonna do?'.  Then they all drink beer and leave.

Actual matches, for anyone that cares -

Daniel Bryan (who has trained in Randy Couture's MMA gym) beat HHH (who no longer looks like he's on steroids) to get into the main event for the title.  HHH beat on him afterwards.

There was a 30 man Andrea the Giant 30 man battle royale - won by Cesaro, a Swiss star, for... um, I don't know why, I guess he is going to get a push.  He did manage to body slam Big Show out of the ring, looking very much like the iconic Hogan slamming Andre picture.

The Shield beat Kane and the New Age Outlaws - Yea, the Outlaws were big 20 years ago.  They got destroyed by the young guys.

Brock Lesnar beat the Undertaker, breaking the WM undefeated streak.  Horrible match, and supposedly Taker was transported to the hospital after the match with a severe concussion.  I wouldn't doubt it, he could hardly stand most of the match.

The Divas had a match.  All of them.  Who cares.

John Cena beat a guy that looks like he picked up his cronies from the set of Deliverance.

Daniel Bryan wins the WWE World Heavyweight title by making Bautista (who is an actor now?) tap, Randy Orton had been the champ.  Crowd goes wild.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2014)

This was my first time seeing Wrestlemania.  Some friends of mine invited folks over for the show.  Whoever that band was that played before the Shield /Outlaws match was awesome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm kind of glad that I didn't pay for it, really the only matches worth watching were the Undertake/Lesner match and both matches with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Takai (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't say that I have ever watched a match. Most likely I never will. Just not my kind of program.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2014)

have not watched wrestling on TV in over 15 years. Every time I try I get to see about 3 minutes of a show and then turn off the nonsense.

Heck most of the matches today last  less the 5 minutes . The anouncers talk more and have way more TV time then the wrestlers.  What ever happened to the hour long matches the Flair had so many years ago. Heck for that matter what ever happened to the great matches in the ECW.  Oh, I know, Maccman happened and ruined the buiness by makeing it so phoney and such a soap opera.


----------

